# Effectively an ex cyclist...



## gbb (7 Dec 2022)

Years ago, I couldn't conceive a life that didn't include hammering myself on a bike in our glorious countryside, the thought would have mortified me.
But years on, osteoarthritis has had me through different phases, deep deep bone deep aches in my hips so achy flare ups would have me reaching for any cocktail of painkillers. It spread into my knees, not too bad, then into my hands, again a passing phase then into my feet, particually the long big toe bones...oucy ouchy, tender, sore.
I always fought it, eventually buying an ebike in 2019 but quickly found even 10 mile rides would leave me aching for 2 or 3 days.
So its tapered off, I haven't rode the bike in three months....and the pain from OA is subsiding. Its there, I'm knackered after a days work, but the cycling was definitely aggravating it, badly. I actually feel better now than I have for the last few. years
So its not a big deal, its almost a relief, you can't miss what will cause you so much pain now. I will still partake leisure rides in the fair weather but on my new terms, not the mental, stupid grinning hard rides of old that gave me so much pleasure.
Its not sad, just a fact of life, I simply can't do it anymore.
I'm sure I'm not the only one, for whatever the reason....


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (7 Dec 2022)

That's terribly sad to hear. Can I have your bike plse?


----------



## Vantage (7 Dec 2022)

ebike Mr @gbb or emotor on a normal bike as I did.
Mines been a life changer.


----------



## Poacher (7 Dec 2022)

Vantage said:


> ebike Mr @gbb or emotor on a normal bike as I did.
> Mines been a life changer.



He bought an ebike in 2019!


----------



## Threevok (8 Dec 2022)

I'm sorry to hear that 

I'm in a similar position, where a mysterious long term health problem is keeping me off the bike.

They are currently both up for sale, as I cannot see myself ever using them again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2022)

Everything has a season, everything ends. You have the memories and can take part vicariously here.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2022)

Sorry to hear this @gbb , Knowing how long you have been a member of the forum and reading about how much you cycled, I can't imagine how hard it must be for you.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

Sorry to hear that gbb, thats sad, but another phase of your life has begun.
Another one here who has become an excyclist, temporary I hope, this time its not my health that is the problem its my Good Ladies health, I'm now her carer and I just can't find the time.


----------



## november4 (8 Dec 2022)

Health is everything take care and all the best


----------



## mustang1 (8 Dec 2022)

One day, I will be unable to ride as well. Like @Ming the Merciless says: seasons. All of us will one day stop riding due to old age or other health reasons. Your time is now, some others have mentioned their time is here well. Some of them temporary, some of them not so temporary. 

BUT.. WE ALL HAVE THE MEMORIES. AND IN THAT, WE FIND HAPPINESS. We will watch the other younger people ride, fast and strong, and we will cheer them on either by shouting or internally, and it will remind us of when we could ride. Currently,. I'm still riding while my season allows me. 

I still like all your posts though so I hope you continue with those at your comfort and convenience. So anyway, have you found any new hobbies or still looking? Don't ever give up hope to find something to do!


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Sorry to hear that gbb, thats sad, but another phase of your life has begun.
> Another one here who has become an excyclist, temporary I hope, this time its not my health that is the problem its my Good Ladies health, I'm now her carer and I just can't find the time.



I was in a similar position also being a full time carer. I did get most weeks up to 5 hours of respite on a Thursday if the carer turned up. Some were very good and another was utterly useless and did not last long. This was financed by a very complicated deal with a church organisation and the forms were so complicated I was advised to consult a solicitor before signing.
A specialist nurse also came for an hour most weeks and I could go out for a short run.
This meant I went out cycling regardless of weather at least once a week but could not take ferries in case of delay in returning.
Is there not anything of a similar nature you could get?


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I was in a similar position also being a full time carer. I did get most weeks up to 5 hours of respite on a Thursday if the carer turned up. Some were very good and another was utterly useless and did not last long. This was financed by a very complicated deal with a church organisation and the forms were so complicated I was advised to consult a solicitor before signing.
> A specialist nurse also came for an hour most weeks and I could go out for a short run.
> This meant I went out cycling regardless of weather at least once a week but could not take ferries in case of delay in returning.
> Is there not anything of a similar nature you could get?



When my Good lady first needed a morning carer they were coming in about half six, which suited me but not my Good Lady, and I could find time for a short ride once a week, but they changed it to half seven, which suited my good lady better and still gave me a chance for a short ride, over the last few months things have deteriorated on the carer front and we no longer know when the carer will arrive, often between nine and ten, sometimes as late as between eleven and twelve, and one day we didn't see a carer till quarter past three, We've made many phone calls and sometime we've had rows with them but nothing changes, they told us during one call that we aren't a priority.


----------

